# Need an original 8 track for your project?



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm selling the one out of my 1977 Firebird. I built the car for drag, I took this thing out years ago, and I just realized how much of a demand there was for them from E-bay. So if your interested either bid, or if you PM me a good offer I will take the auction down. ~Steve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=4550836356&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

